# iOS9 TiVo app feature request



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

I'd love to see the iOS9 TiVo app get the picture in picture feature that iOS9 brings to the table. Hulu is able to do it.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I assume they will add this eventually. Seems like most video playing apps are adding this.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

I dunno, TiVo isn't exactly on the cutting edge when it comes to their app. Let's not forget how long it took them to do the UI refresh after the Haxe update, and the UI refresh on Android after the iOS update rolled out, and how we still don't have cellular streaming in iOS.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I did say "eventually".


----------

